# Urgent: found prolapsed cat on the street



## noob4 (Feb 8, 2014)

Guys Please help , I found this near my home this morning and it was freezing outside and I decided to pick it up home. The cat is very lean and doesn't have much of appetite and weak. I can't afford to spend money on treating it please help I can't leave it like this.

I'm from Kuwait and Veterinarian are really expensive here , Please tell me a way to help this cat if possible I know how to roll prolapsed anus back , I could try to clean it up and use antibiotic to help with the infection maybe. it stinks and drips **** everywhere and my roommate doesn't like it being here ..http://imageshack.com/a/img199/958/25tk.jpg


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I think this poor cat urgently needs to see a vet ASAP, there really is little that people on an online forum can do about something this serious


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I agree. Cat needs to either be treated or pts by a vet IMO.


----------



## Kitty Collars (Dec 29, 2010)

Thank you for looking after this kitty. I agree she needs urgent veterinary attention. Perhaps this animal shelter in Kuwait would be willing to help you:
Kuwait Society for the Protection of Animals and Their Habitat [K&#039;S PATH] |


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

What a kind thing you have done.

It looks like there are a few rescues in Kuwait that might be worth contacting to see if they can help the cat.

This page takes a while to load but gets there eventually - Kuwait Society for the Protection of Animals and Their Habitat [K&#039;S PATH] |

Both this and the previous one have Facebook pages too so it might be worth looking those up and posting on them to see if you can get a quick response
PAWS Kuwait - www.paws-kuwait.org | PAWS - Kuwait Blog - Recent news, Archives, Links and much more - Life of Pets in Kuwait

This has the a number of vets contacts. It might be worth calling them to see if they are prepared to help the cat as a rescue.
Pets and Vets Home Page

Please keep us posted and good luck xxx


----------



## noob4 (Feb 8, 2014)

Thank you I will try This Shelter


----------



## noob4 (Feb 8, 2014)

I will keep feeding it milk, it seems like milk is the only thing she willing to try right now i will keep it for her until Monday because these people open at monday


----------



## shamykebab (Jul 15, 2009)

The cat definitely needs immediate veterinary attention. If you have absolutely nowhere else that you can take her before Monday then try to clean the base of her tail and the surrounding area as best you can using sterile water (boiled, then cooled) while wearing gloves.

Keep her warm, comfortable, and make sure she's drinking.

Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

good advice given already , not sure but if it stays prolapsed would it be advisable to apply a damp sterile dressing or sterile bag/ pouch as the prolapse must be losing moisture and cause problems if it drys out ????? im not experienced but have a keen interest in medical programmes and sure i seen this advise before ....anyone?? 

best wishes and you are so very kind for trying to help xx


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

Can you provide an update on this poor cat? How is he/she now?


----------

